# 92 Nissan Hardbody Pickup Sun Visors



## LilaRose (Jan 10, 2004)

For the second time I need to replace visors. When I replaced them the first time, the cost was $25 each. Now they want $68 each!

Visor itself is just fine. It is the plastic "plate" that holds the two screws where the post fits into the ceiling of the cab.

This piece is made of very cheap plastic, should have been metal from the get-go. 
One has broken into three pieces, and the other into two pieces. 

Main problem is that the post that fits through the center of this plastic piece and into the ceiling is an integral part of the plate itself. So when the flimsey plastic piece breaks, you can't just remove the visor and its post and manufacture a metal plate to replace the plastic plate.

I would really think twice buying a new Nissan if they still have such a visor setup. Ridiculous design!!!!

Any clues on how to replace this tiny piece with something innovative? I am using Gorilla tape right now, but it is still swinging!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I havent seen them made in metal for decades! I believe every manufacture use's the same materials, so your not alone.... my truck is 21yrs old and I still have the original visors.... so far, yes the plastic is turning white and I know they are close to breaking... o well.. everything does


----------

